# Switching gears using Shimano Revoshift



## _DK_ (10 Apr 2009)

Hi gals,

I've purchased a used Shimano bike with Revoshift and it's slightly cnofusing how to shift gears. I guess I'm fine with switching the back shift, but the forward one doesn't seem to be switching from the highest one. Does anyone know whether there's any special procedure to switch it?

Thank you.


----------



## spandex (10 Apr 2009)

First Welcome to CC

Revoshift is a big pain. What happens is the rear mech is working in reverse so the spring is all ways under load. To switch it as you say you will need to go out and get a standard Shimano mech. Your LBS may say it will not work using a Revoshifter but it dose as I have swapped loads as they brake all the time.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Apr 2009)

I found the revoshifters on my old cheap bike fairly unreliable, however, it should still shift...might be worth taking it back to the shop to get them adjusted properly. What kind of bike have you got?


----------



## _DK_ (10 Apr 2009)

Thx for response,



> Revoshift is a big pain. What happens is the rear mech is working in reverse so the spring is all ways under load. To switch it as you say you will need to go out and get a standard Shimano mech. Your LBS may say it will not work using a Revoshifter but it dose as I have swapped loads as they brake all the time.


Wow, I'm not sure I completely understand everything you say. Sounds like you're advising to change some mechanical part. Which I'm not likely to do. I'm just a noob who wants to find out how to use the gears properly.



> I found the revoshifters on my old cheap bike fairly unreliable, however, it should still shift...might be worth taking it back to the shop to get them adjusted properly.



It was a really crappy shop and it's far from my place, so it's not likely to happen till I ran in some real problem with this thing.



> What kind of bike have you got?



Well... Good question 8) I've no idea. It's shimano with 6 back gears and loads of forward ones (which don't seem to work propery or it's my akwardness). 

I also don't like that I sometimes occassionally switch gears when keeping my hands on the handle bar :/


----------

